# Vape Night With The Boyz



## Zeki Hilmi (17/3/14)

The boys and I are having a Vape meet tonight... Going to try out some new flavours and a new juice that has landed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Hi Zeki, I would be tempted to join but I see you are in CT 
I am in JHB. Pity


----------



## Zegee (17/3/14)

Who be these ppl and where u at if this is invite please share more info 
otherwise enjoy and give us a review in the morning 
beware the nic rush  happy vaping chap

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Also having a vape meet with Spongebob and Patrick.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/3/14)

OD on Nicotine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (18/3/14)

Me knows that dripper and mech

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

Zegee said:


> Me knows that dripper and mech
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Me too!

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/3/14)

Morning... I'm still feeling a bit hung over from all the nicotine


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Morning... I'm still feeling a bit hung over from all the nicotine



Hehe, that's the only way to live man..

Buzzed on nic the night before (always good times) and then the after effects the next morning, still way better than the heavy chest one has in the morning after a night of smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Morning... I'm still feeling a bit hung over from all the nicotine



howcome we werent invited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (18/3/14)

Riaz said:


> howcome we werent invited


exakery

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Don't talk about "hungover" too much green beer and too much green e-juice vaping! not a good combo or worth a review !


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

gaza and zeki doing privates now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Golf (18/3/14)

Awe private parties 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/3/14)

Don't worry Sherief next time we will invite you.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/3/14)

It's that time again for another Vape meet with @Gazzacpt , Steve & Nassief... We're going to cloud the house!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Don't worry Sherief next time we will invite you.


You didn't invite sharief?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/3/14)

Never to late give him a call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

steve did invite me guys but having 2 little ones its a bit difficult getting out during the week

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/3/14)

Welcome anytime bru


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/3/14)

Welcome anytime Sherief


----------

